# DOMParser - Element filtern



## Benutzer267 (24. Mai 2019)

Hey,
und zwar habe ich folgende XML (gekürzte Form):

```
<keys>
    <key type="privat">
        <id>01</id>
        <description>TestDescr</description>
    </key>
    <key type="geschäftlich">
        <id>01</id>
        <description>TestDescr</description>
    </key>
</keys>
```

Meine Frage ist nun, wie ich die Elemente, mit Hilfe des Dom-Parsers, so filtern kann, dass ich nur die id und description des keys mit beispielsweise dem type "privat" ausgeben kann.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## stg (11. Jun 2019)

Wie weit kommst du denn? Woran genau scheiterst du?
Wege gibt es mehrere. Ein denkbar einfacher Fall wäre einfach über die entsprechende NodeList zu iterieren, das type-Attribute des jeweiligen Elements zu prüfen und nur im gewünschten Fall entsprechend weiterzuverarbeiten.


----------

